# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Πρόβλημα με ανακατασκευή λαμπάτου ραδιοφώνου

## ge5665

Καλησπέρα σας,
Πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα ραδιόφωνο GENERAL ELECTRIC πιθανότατα του 1939 με σκοπό να το επισκευάσω. Όταν όμως το άνοιξα,  στο εσωτερικό του παρατήρησα ότι τα καλώδιά του μοίαζουν πολύ με καλώδια αμιάντου. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν είναι όντως έτσι και αν ισχύει αυτό που βλέπω ποια μέτρα πρέπει να πάρω. Το μοντέλο του ραδιοφώνου είναι X457
(https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/general_el_x_457.html).Συγγνώμη που το ραδιόφωνο είναι τόσο βρώμικο απλά προτίμησα για ασφάλεια να μην πειράξω τη σκόνη για να μην σηκώσω τυχόν ίνες.IMG_20191220_154958.jpgIMG_20191220_154906.jpgIMG_20191220_155358.jpgIMG_20191220_155535_BURST002.jpgIMG_20191220_155127.jpgIMG_20191220_155038.jpg

----------


## Satcom

Το υλικό των  επικαλύψεων των καλωδίων είναι από βερνικωμένο η και όχι ,βαμβάκι η μαλλί.
Στα καλώδια, αμίαντος χρησιμοποιήθηκε μόνον στα ΑΑ5 στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με την ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση για την πτώση τάσης από τα 220 στα110β.

----------

ge5665 (02-01-20)

----------


## ge5665

Κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. :OK:

----------


## emmm

Τη σκόνη καντη μενα κάπως σκληρό πινέλο και ηλεκτρική σκούπα κοντά. Πρόσεχε μη χαλάσης την ανίσταση στο μαύρο ορθιο κλωβό. ούτε ξεσκόνισμα!

----------

ge5665 (21-01-20)

----------


## ge5665

Ναι, αυτό έκανα, όντως η αντίσταση, από περιέργεια, την έψαξα και δεν υπάρχει πουθενά αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και γεμάτη με αμίαντο τον οποίο δεν ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να πειράξω. Το ραδιόφωνο, του άλλαξα πυκνωτές, κόλλησα το σκισμένο του ηχείο (κάποιος είχε πάρει κάποιο αιχμηρό αντικείμενο και είχε σκίσει τον κώνο στα σημεία που είναι κολλημένος στις άκρες του ηχείου και μετά προσπάθησε να τον κολλήσει με κόλλα και με ταινία) και ανάβει κανονικά(λειτουργούν όλες οι μπάντες και πιάνει και σταθμούς). Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχει, είναι ότι όταν πάω να συνδέσω τη γείωση σε κάποιον σωλήνα νερού ή στο καλοριφέρ, μου ρίχνει το ρελέ διαρροής.
IMG_20200121_175349.jpgIMG_20200121_175315.jpgIMG_20200121_180218.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

ALLSTROM είναι γι'αυτό ρίχνει το ρελέ διαρροής.Είναι ραδιόφωνο που δουλεύει 220 ΕΡ/ΣΡ και ΔΕΝ έχει μετασχηματιστή(συνήθης κατασκευή για φθηνότερες σειρές,allstrom είναι γερμανιστί ο τύπος του σασί και ήταν διαδεδομένα μέχει περίπου τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 50).Σε αυτά η φάση από λάθος σύνδεση πάει στο σασί.Δοκιμάστε με μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης

----------

ge5665 (18-02-20)

----------


## ge5665

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι πριν το ανάψω φροντίζω να το συνδέσω σωστά ώστε η φάση να μην πάει στο σασί, επίσης δεν ανέφερα ότι το ρελέ διαρροής δεν το ρίχνει (πάντα) με το που συνδέσω τη γείωση, το ρίχνει σε τυχαίες στιγμές, για παράδειγμα μπορεί να το έχω συνδεδεμένο με την γείωση για ώρα και ξαφνικά εκεί που παίζει να ρίχνει το ρελέ ή να έχω συνδεδεμένη τη γείωση και όταν πάω να αλλάξω μπάντα να το ρίχνει τη στιγμή που γυρίσω το διακόπτη. Όταν η γείωση δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Τέλος να πω ότι δεν πείραξα καθόλου τους πυκνωτές mica οι οποίοι 
είναι σαν αυτόν της φωτογραφίας. Άλλαξα μόνο τους πυκνωτές χάρτου και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς οπότε ίσως να φταίει κάποιος από αυτούς που άφησα.
aerovox-1464.0027.gif

----------


## FILMAN

Από τη στιγμή που φροντίζεις ο ουδέτερος να είναι στο σασί και ταυτόχρονα το γειώνεις, δεν φταίει κανένας πυκνωτής.

Το ρελέ διαρροής (πρέπει να) πέφτει αν γεφυρώσεις ουδέτερο με γείωση.

Πρέπει ή να παρεμβάλλεις ένα μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του ραδιοφώνου και να γειώσεις το σασί όπως το γειώνεις τώρα, ή να το τροφοδοτήσεις όπως το τροφοδοτείς τώρα αλλά το σασί να το γειώσεις μέσω ενός κιλοβολτικού κεραμικού πυκνωτή ή ενός πυκνωτή κλάσης Υ2.

----------

ge5665 (19-02-20), klik (24-02-20)

----------


## ge5665

Νομίζω πως βρήκα δύο πυκνωτές κλάσης Υ2 από το τροφοδοτικό ενός pc. Βρήκα αυτούς:
IMG_20200219_153519.jpg IMG_20200219_153651.jpg
Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον έναν από τους δύο για αυτόν τον σκοπό;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, διάλεξε αυτόν με τη μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα και βάλτον (ο μόνος του είναι 1nF, τα γράμματα στους άλλους δεν διαβάζονται)

----------

ge5665 (20-02-20)

----------


## ge5665

Εντάξει, αυτό θα κάνω, έβγαλα μόνο τον έναν από κοντά επειδή και οι δύο είναι ίδιοι, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα γράψω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ge5665

Τελικά λειτούργησε!!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!! Εδώ και περίπου 30 λεπτά το έχω ανάψει με έναν από τους πυκνωτές της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας στη γείωση και τη γείωση κανονικά συνδεδεμένη και δεν έχει πέσει το ρελέ διαρροής. Άλλαξα και μπάντες και όλα καλά, πάλι δεν έπεσε το ρελέ. Απλά θα περιμένω μέχρι το βράδυ για να δω όντως διαφορά. Σε κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω εικόνες και βίντεο με το ραδιόφωνο να λειτουργεί.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά δεν θα έπρεπε να εκπλαγείς, στις συσκευές από τις οποίες έβγαλες αυτούς τους πυκνωτές, αυτοί ήταν ενωμένοι ανάμεσα στη φάση και τη γείωση, και επίσης ανάμεσα στον ουδέτερο και στη γείωση (έχουν δύο κομμάτια).

----------

ge5665 (26-02-20)

----------

